# Mediterranean Scorpion Fish with Moscatel



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 18, 2012)

As we are in Porto, Portugal ( Valentine´s gift ) and Scorpio fish is in season on the Iberian peninsula, both in Spain and Portugal; we decided to have this for lunch at a lovely Porto restaurant. This is the recipe the wonderful Chef had given me. 

Mediterranean Skorpion Fish with Moscatel, semi sweet white wine:

For 4 servings:

1.5 kilos of skorpion fish ( 3 pounds ) or other tasty firm white delicate fish 
1 pound zucchini ( corgette ) 
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 medium onion finely chopped
juice of 1 lemon
black peppercorns
salt
1/3 cup semi sweet Muscat or Moscatel white wine ( they are produced in California, Spain, Greece, France, Portugal and Italy ) 
3 garlic cloves minced
1/2 large bunch Mint leaves
1/2 large bunch flat parsely leaves 
A Handful of white grapes

1) Have fish monger chop the fish into large long thick strips
2) peel the zucchini, remove seeds and slice into thin cubes
3) heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan and sauté the onion and garlic
4) add the zucchini and sauté until tender and season with salt and pepper
5) add the skorpion strips and drizzle fish with lemon juice and semi sweet white wine 
6) adjust seasoning and add the grapes and the mint and the parsley
7) simmer until zucchini is tender and skorpion flakes

Serve with a lovely white wine or Prosecco and crusty warm
bread

Margi.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds like another winner, Margi.

Can't get scorpion fish around here. But I'm sure most firm, white-fleshed fish will do. 

I was afraid, from the title, that the moscatel would make it too sweet. But there's really not all that much used.

I'm gonna probably try this next week. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 18, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Sounds like another winner, Margi.
> 
> Can't get scorpion fish around here. But I'm sure most firm, white-fleshed fish will do.
> 
> ...


 
That might change in the US soon. Although not an actual scorpion fish, these new pests are in the same family. Our southern east coast is now dealing with a massive invasion of volitan lionfish. They have become so prolific you might see a commercial industry pop up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice recipe, Margi.  Scorpion fish is related to lion fish, which is busily trying to wipe out coral reefs down south.  I can attest to its deliciousness, some of the best fish I've ever eaten.  We can find it when we travel to Mexico.  Floridians might be able to get lion fish.  Due to the poisonous spines, it takes some knowlege to clean it.  It also must be speared, rather than line-caught.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 18, 2012)

*@ Historic Foodie: Wow, Thanks ... This is stunning*

@ Historic Foodie,

We had this Skorpion fish with the semi sweet Moscatel ( Muscat = Greek ) and believe me, trust me, this is stunning ... Lovely, simple elegance ... Lessen the 1/3 cup of Moscatel to 1/8 cup ! or 3 tblsps ... 

It was not sweet, it had just the right blend of semi sweet with the sea and the zucchini ... and mint ... and parsley ... it was truly different and the Vet urged me on, to go ask the Maîtré about getting the recipe to create at home, that is how much he enjoyed it ... I thought it would be real nice to post it ... 

I am a big fish eater and know my stuff on the world of the sea ... The chef was truly a cool dude too. He invited us for after dinner Port.

Always, a Mermaid ! Have a great wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 18, 2012)

*@ Dan G. : Thanks so much for your input*

@ Dan G.

Thanks again for your research and feedback on the Skorpion fish / Lion fish. 

I am sorry to hear that they are destructive sea members on the coral reefs.

I do have to say, this Mediterranean variety was stunning. However, one can also substitute : a firm white fish, codfish, grouper ... 
The recipe is truly simple yet has an elegance ... nice flavors ... delicate white fish, mint, parsley, semi sweet Moscatel and white grapes ... lovely merger.

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 18, 2012)

*@ Craig: Skorpion Substitutes: Grouper, Codfish*

@ Craig,

Thanks for your feedback.

Yes, I am truly sorry about the " Lion " fish along the USA - Mexico coasts ... Dan G. had just written some input on this topic too. 

As I mentioned to Historic Foodie and Dan, it is Not too sweet, however, lessen 1/3 cup semi sweet Moscatel to 3 tblsps --- or 1/8 cup ...

We had it today for lunch and it is just lovely, mint with grapes, moscatel, a firm delicate white fish, parsley and zucchini ... very simple and elegant. 

Give it a try ... As I mentioned, if you prefer, go with grouper or codfish or mahi mahi --- and then, there is another fish, I understand is quite nice, that begins with a " t " --- That swims USA coasts. Sorry I forgot name at moment as I am on Android ---

Let us know how it turns out !  Have nice wkend,
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 18, 2012)

*@ Dan G. / Speared, not Lined, Fish Monger Miguel*

@ Dan G.

Please do note: Yes, I believe so ... speared as they have quite a Coat of Armour ... 

My Fish Monger Miguel: I know him for years, and he has never steered me wrong with a purchase. 

This skorpion recipe hails from Porto, Portugal, and The Vet and I had it for lunch today !  

Got to run, it is near 21.00 hours.
Margi.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe triggerfish, Margi?

That's another reef dweller that for years wasn't thought to be edible (mostly, I suspect, because it looks like a tropical fish you'd keep in a tank). For years we threw them back, alas.

Who knew that they're one of the best tasting fish that swims? They would, I believe, be perfect for this recipe.

The downside to triggerfish is that they eat barnacles, and, for self-protection, grow a very tough, leather-line skin. So they're difficult to clean. But well worth the trouble. 

I understand they've been appearing in the bigger markets, the past few years. But I've only eaten ones I've caught myself.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Historic Foodie: USA Fish with the Letter " T "*

I believe it is a fish that is similar to the word:  Tah lia, though this is spelt incorrectly as I am on Android in car heading back to Madrid --- 

Though trigger fish sounds quite interesting ... What is its designation of origin ? A southern or northern species, Atlantic, Caribe or Pacific variety ?

Many fish, which are NOT favored by the mass of population here in Spain, are alot more tasty than the chosen few, Spaniards, for centuries are cooking and alot cheaper too. This donkey fish is 4 Euros a Kilo, and to die for --- and Hake, for example is 10 Euros a kilo --- and I am not impressed with it ... I prefer Codfish.  

For example; the southwestern Atlantic coast of Spain has a fish called Burroquito, Small Donkey ... Sicilia has an Amberjack, called Rubber Lip Grunt in the USA ... Fish migrate the oceans --- and seas, bays and rivers. They are not stationary ... so, we receive seasonal schools of this and that. 

Also, Besugo which is Sea Bream ( northern ), for example is 22 Euros a Kilo and Hurta pronounced Urta ( southwestern ) which is splendid, called Red Band Bream is 8 Euros a kilo and is luscious. 

Interesting ... 

Kind regards. Have a lovely Sunday.
M.C.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

Aha! You're thinking of tilapia. Very popular in the US because it's so mild.

Triggerfish are found worldwide, as far as I know. There are several members of the family. The one I'm talking about is the Queen Triggerfish, found in the Atlantic, with a range from North Carolina to Brazil. 

They're called triggerfish because when they raise their dorsal fin the first spine locks in place. If you touch the second spine like a trigger, however, it releases the locking action. 

The Queen Triggerfish is found primarily on, and near, reefs, where it dines on barnacles, which is what gives it its sweet flavor.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Historic Foodie: Yes ! That is it ! Thanks Alot.*

@ Historic Foodie,

Yes, that is it ... thanx alot ...

Is this an Atlantic variety or a Pacific or Caribe ? 

Appreciate.

Margi.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

You mean the tilapia?

It's actually a chiclid, which most people think of as aquarium fish. They are found worldwide, with about 22 species, ranging in size from mere ounces to about five pounds.

I believe (but don't know for sure) that the commercial tilapia sold in America is farm raised.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*Historic Foodie: Yes, Irealised it´s  Fresh water variety*

Thanks for all your info. Appreciate it very much.

It is unusual, however, it is a Latin root name, and thus, is same in Italian, Spanish, French and Portuguese. 

Margi.


----------

